# My little pipe family



## Gazzacpt

This is what I've got after a cull and a one or 2 additions. 







From left to right:

Copper SMPL x TOBH
Brass King V1 x Gold Trident V1
Copper knurled King V2 x Doge
SS SMPL x Hobo

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Niiiiiiice! Does the smpl have a top cap the atty and hobo screws into? Im uneducated but very interested in buying the mech!


----------



## Gazzacpt

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Niiiiiiice! Does the smpl have a top cap the atty and hobo screws into? Im uneducated but very interested in buying the mech!


Smpl is almost like a hybrid the atty screws into the top, there is no topcap as such, and the attys 510 pin makes direct contact with the battery positive. Its defo not a mech for beginners to start playing with. Attys with a sprung 510 positive pin will create a dead short and you could vent a batt.


----------



## Silver

I love your pipes @Gazzacpt !
Lol, that sounds terrible.

Two questions for you if I may

1) do you find the copper and brass ones work better than stainless - from your experiences?

2) where does the Evod1 fit in the lineup above?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver said:


> I love your pipes @Gazzacpt !
> Lol, that sounds terrible.
> 
> Two questions for you if I may
> 
> 1) do you find the copper and brass ones work better than stainless - from your experiences?
> 
> 2) where does the Evod1 fit in the lineup above?


Hello @Silver

Copper and brass definitely have an edge over ss all things considered but its a slight difference. You will only notice a difference in the vape if you paying close attention, or you hook up one of those inline voltmeters. 

The mighty little evod is attached to a ego vv battery and resides in the cubby incase something goes horribly wrong with my reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Great collection @Gazzacpt , I especially like the look of the brass one 

Oh and... don't look now but your hobo is taking a leak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

Gazzacpt said:


> Hello @Silver
> 
> Copper and brass definitely have an edge over ss all things considered but its a slight difference. You will only notice a difference in the vape if you paying close attention, or you hook up one of those inline voltmeters.
> 
> The mighty little evod is attached to a ego vv battery and resides in the cubby incase something goes horribly wrong with my reo.


I like the copper smpl, it's got some sort of coating on it so it doesn't patina which is a MASSIVE plus, I only ordered the black one but would love to get a copper one locally


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I am starting to realize im the only person that likes the patina on a copper mech....


----------



## Gazzacpt

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I am starting to realize im the only person that likes the patina on a copper mech....


Lol I do like a patina but that king didn't patina the way I wanted it to and had light tool marks on it, so it got a light sand and some brasso, lets see what happens this time.


----------



## Gazzacpt

VandaL said:


> I like the copper smpl, it's got some sort of coating on it so it doesn't patina which is a MASSIVE plus, I only ordered the black one but would love to get a copper one locally


Yeah looks like a satin finish that got coated its awesome.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I did a forced patina on a copper mech of mine and it came out great! I love the look!


----------

